# My Veteran Star!



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Woohoo! Congrats to both of you!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

huge congratulations! I love the old gold!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Baylee*

Congratulations to Baylee and Andrea!! You Go Girls!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Major congrats  Silver faces rule


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats to you both on something that had to be bittersweet..


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

That's so sweet. I know when I showed Conner in Wild Card Open a few months ago he had sooooo much fun. It had been a full year since his last show.

I might look into putting him in veterans or wild card novice this summer.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Titan1 said:


> Congrats to you both on something that had to be bittersweet..


So true...so true...

But there is a joy in the fact that Baylee worked her hardest and we felt like a team. Baylee taught me to love a sport that I had no knowledge of until she came along with challenges that seemed impossible to conquer...

Thank-you!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Yahoo!!! Congratulations!!!:appl::woot2:

Hugs to you and Baylee!!! 

I'm very happy to say "told ya so". hee hee


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Augie's Mom said:


> Yahoo!!! Congratulations!!!:appl::woot2:
> 
> Hugs to you and Baylee!!!
> 
> I'm very happy to say "told ya so". hee hee


Denise you were so right!! Baylee was a real trooper. It was toward the end of the morning and getting warm. It was a beautiful day but Baylee had been napping all morning. Baylee was not thrilled that I woke her up from her morning nap but then she clicked in and did her best.
She was a star in my eyes! Now she can enjoy her leisure retirement!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to you and your sweet girl Baylee, such a special moment for you both.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats to you and Baylee


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Have a happy retirement Baylee! I'm sure you had some tears Andrea.

Thought you might enjoy this video I came across yesterday. Shows the passion and dedication for the sport. Someone put this together from the FCI agility world championships 2006. I am not a fan of rap music but it works for this vid.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh shucks...I am not able to view the video.

Thanks for the well wishes. Baylee is one special girl!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Your experiences together are so wonderful! Congratulations!


----------

